# lift the rear end?



## kodaki (Aug 25, 2004)

I want to RAISE the rear end of my 04 Altima because I hate the sagging. Especially if the car is loaded! Is there any springs out there anyone knows of that I can purchase?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, never heard of anyone wanting to actually *raise* an Altima. Is it just because of how it looks or are you having rubbing issues??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

how much crap do you keep in the trunk?

If you've got 300lb of electronics back there, then some stiffer lowering springs would actually help to raise the car because of the higher spring rates- they won't sag nearly as bad which means an overall height increase.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I don't think there are many applications out there that offer stiffer springs w/o lowering it less than an inch or so.


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

big wheels :thumbup: lol j/p, if u want to spend some money get some adjustable coilovers or airbag suspension lol


----------

